# How do I program my GPS to avoid NYC traffic?



## #1 Cowboys Fan

(Moderators: sorry about posting a similar, but different topic)

Can someone (familiar with NYC area) help me to set my GPS so as to avoid NYC for my trip from Massachusetts to Atlantic City.

I know I can use a 'via point' from Uxbridge Mass, to Atlantic City---but I don't know what address to punch in that will re-route me away from NYC.

So, can you experts give me a 'via point' address that will take me over the Tappan Zee (NOT GW Bridge)

Thanks,
Pat

p.s. I need an answer within 2 days---hence my new topic.


----------



## Bunk

try either Tarrytown, NY or New City, NY


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

Spring Valley, NY.  That'll bring you over the Tappan Zee and then down the Garden State Parkway.  New City does that too.

If you want to avoid the Tappan Zee because you are travelling on a Friday evening, or any evening for that matter, then use Central Valley, NY.  That will keep you on 84 over the Hudson on the Newburgh-Beacon Bridge, then down the NYS Thruway to the Garden State Parkway.  It only adds about 20 minutes total according to Google Maps.  But you may save yourself Tappan Zee traffic depending on your timing.


----------



## Talent312

South Nyack, NY (Westside)
or Tarrytown, NY (Eastside).


----------



## wackymother

Also, on my Garmin, there's some way to get a route on Mapquest (and you can fuss around with that all you like, dragging the route line all over the place), then sync the route you've chosen to the Garmin.


----------



## sfwilshire

wackymother said:


> Also, on my Garmin, there's some way to get a route on Mapquest (and you can fuss around with that all you like, dragging the route line all over the place), then sync the route you've chosen to the Garmin.



Wow! Maybe I should get my users guide out and see if mine does that. 

What model do you have?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------

